# Best place to buy Macbook RAM in Toronto?



## alon99 (May 20, 2006)

Hello dudes!

I'm getting the Macbook next week and want to bump the RAM to 2GB. Is there somewhere that sells it cheaper than Canada Computers? They've got it for $150 per stick:
http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=009682&cid=RAM.187
How is "Kingmax" brand memory? Is it any good? Does anyone here run it in their Macbook or Macbook pro?

There seems to be better deals online. Outpost.com ships to Canada, and it's $149.99 US plus $20 shipping. 
http://shop2.outpost.com/product/4789099
It's "Patriot" brand RAM, and about $100 cheaper than Canada Computers, even including the shipping.

This eBay seller has genuine Samsung RAM, which is apparently what Apple uses. It's $219 + $19 shipping, so it would also be cheaper than buying from Canada computers. 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=9728034785&sspagename=ADME:B:AAQ:CA:1

Any advice on RAM buying (or links to local shops with lower prices) would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Alon99

UPDATE: This online seller guarantees Mac compatibility, and has quite low prices:

2GB RAM Upgrade - Omni Technologies (Mac Cert.)
http://www.omnitechnologies.biz/cgi-...O&cat=&catstr=
RAM - $153.98 USD
Shipping - $21.00 USD
Total in CAD = $193.74


----------



## Pavmentsurfer (Jan 4, 2006)

This has been dealt with extensively here 

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=40642


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Macdoc.com in Mississauga. Quality product and service and price....something you usually don't get all three of in a product.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Yup with MacDoc you know the damn stuff is going to work in your particular comp. and hes always open for business if you need help.


----------



## alon99 (May 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. Macdoc is saying $325 for a matched tested set. 

Macdoc - $375 after taxes.
Canada Computers - $345 after taxes.
Samsung RAM from eBay - $266 CDN after shipping. 
Outpost - $190 CDN after shipping.

The eBay RAM is also guaranteed, and I like that it's made by Samsung. Of course, I like the lower price of the Patriot RAM even more. 

Here are some reviews at Newegg.com about the Patriot
http://www.newegg.com/Product/CustRatingReview.asp?Item=N82E16820220078

One reviewer says that it doesn't run at 667MHz on Macs, it only runs at 533. I'll look into it more.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

i wouldnt trust the partiot and 1 year warranty.

the ebay samsung looks good if its legit, hes a powersell with overall great feedback.
Thats tempting.
I guess its hard for smaller local businesses to compete.
I mean, regardless of knowing where they are and great service if problems happen,, you're still looking at well over $100 markup.


----------

